# weitere Zufallsschleife



## Steiftier (24. Apr 2006)

Hallo ihr. 
Ich habe folgendes Problem. Bei dem Programm, welches ich schreiben muss, muss eine zufällige Anzahl UNICODES (char) ausgegeben werden. Das mit der Zufallszahl bekomme ich zwar hin, aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich noch eine zufällige Ausgabe zw. 15 & 20 Zeichen hinbekommen soll. In meinem Code übergebe ich den Parameter 15. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich diese Anzahl auch noch zufällig bestimmen soll. Ich bin für alle Vorschläge offen & danke erstmal allen im voraus, die versuchen mich hier zu unterstützen. 



```
import java.util.Random;

class Zufallszahl extends Random{
	private int start;
	private int ende;
	private String speicher;
	
	public Zufallszahl(int zeichen,int start,int ende){
		super();
		this.start = start;
		this.ende = ende;
		setZeichenkette(zeichen);
	}
	
	public String getZeichenkette() {
		return speicher;
	}
	
	public void setZeichenkette(int zeichen) {
		speicher = " ";
		for (int i = 0; i < zeichen; i++)
			speicher += ((char)(nextDouble()*(ende - start)+start));
	}
	
	public char getEins(int start,int ende) {
			return ((char)(nextDouble()*(ende - start)+start));
	}		
}

class Versuch6 {
	public static void main(String[] args){
		Zufallszahl z1 = new Zufallszahl(15,32,126);
		Zufallszahl z2 = new Zufallszahl(8,65,90);
		
		System.out.println("Zeichenkette 1:     " + z1.getZeichenkette());
		System.out.println("Zeichenkette 2:     " + z2.getZeichenkette());
		System.out.println("Zeichen 2 einfach:  " + z2.getEins(32,126));
	}
}
```


----------



## Murray (24. Apr 2006)

Es geht Dir nur darum, eine ZUfallszahl zwischen 15 und 20 zu erzeugen? Da fehlt Dir ja nicht mehr viel.
Sieh Dir mal Random#nextInt an.

Random#nextInt( n) liefert ja eine Zahl zwischen 0 und (n-1). Also sollte 

```
15+nextInt( 6)
```
den gewünschten Bereich abdecken.


----------



## =) (26. Apr 2006)

Hallo
Vielen Dank. Jetzt habe ich es hinbekommen.

MfG
Steiftier


----------



## AlArenal (26. Apr 2006)

Was ist ne "Zufallsschleife"? Ein neuer Krawattenknoten?


----------



## byte (26. Apr 2006)

ist das sowas wie der randomwindsor?


----------



## Murray (26. Apr 2006)

Nee, Zufallsschleifen macht mein Sohn immer: er fummelt ne Zeitlang an den Schnürsenkeln rum, und macnhmal wird es zufällig mal ne Schleife (zumindest gibt er die Hoffnung noch nicht auf)


----------

